# A&N Frozen Foods ?



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Has anybody used A&N Frozen Foods ?

They seem to have good priced frozen foods, so before i bought any i just wanted to check what others think about them ?

Thanks


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MrKing said:


> Has anybody used A&N Frozen Foods ?
> 
> They seem to have good priced frozen foods, so before i bought any i just wanted to check what others think about them ?
> 
> Thanks


I use them all the time.....cant fault them at all.....good mice, good service and good prices...what more could you want.....:no1:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> I use them all the time.....cant fault them at all.....good mice, good service and good prices...what more could you want.....:no1:


I agree with Palmanda. There :no1: IMO.


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys thats good enough for me.

:notworthy:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I have used them in the past and will do again as the quality was spot on however I am using honeybrook farms at min due to a&n not having the size's I require due to shortage.


----------



## Brighton (Jul 17, 2016)

I was very happy to discover that A & N have gone back to sending out frozen food directly. 

I did allot of research trying to find well bred rodents for my daughters baby Python. Finding a small family business based in the English countryside, raising rodents that are chemical free and inspected by DFRA and doing it for over 10 years was very reassuring.

We just received our first order of Rat pups from them, we were delighted to see how clearly healthy, clean, fresh smelling, consistent in size they were and very well packed.

I'm happy we can source reliable healthy food for him, I would thoroughly recommend them.


----------

